# New Benfield Conversion plate



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey guys, just wanted to post up about the new Benfield Conversion side plate. Love it! I haven't been able to practice much with my new Century TTR as it gets dark too early and practices are limited to weekends only right now. As you can tell in the video I need to practice alot more but I love the TTR and with the new Benfield Conversion it made this setup very nice. Thanks Bill, sorry it's been a bit but practices are few right now. Here you go:

http://www.vimeo.com/2338996


Carlos


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

carlos, you had some pretty impressive hang times. looking good.that new benfield looks good. who knows, maybe mike will come back over this coming year. i don't think you have met him yet, have you.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Haven't met Mike yet Bill, I would definitely love to meet him though! Glad your doing well Bill, hope you have a great Thanksgiving with the family. Take care and see you next year!

Carlos


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice... !!!! the reel looks good to..


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Very nice... !!!! the reel looks good to..


Thanks Kwesi, I appreciate it! How has your casting been going?

Carlos


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Price?*

Hey Carlos, how much did that side plate run you buddy?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

HiJack, Hey AJ, how are you buddy? Hope all is well. Everret now has 9 guitars and has become quite the player. We found a great teacher that is teaching music theory. He has picked it up quite rapidly. I will try to get something posted on U tube and shoot you a link.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

KMW. haven't been able to get message. try again


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Carlos
Very nice casting and a very good looking outfit[the rod and reel i mean]I know what the gold knob is for but what does the silver knob on the sideplate do?

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome John, the side plate is $185.00 has screws with it to mags on the inside, just need to put on reel and it's ready to go.

Matt, not sure if I can explain this right but I will give it a try. The silver knob is what helps hold the speed bullet in place on the inside. The brass knob is what turns the mag plate on the inside in and out from the spool.

Carlos


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

So you don,t move the silver knob at all?
Matt


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

matt c said:


> So you don,t move the silver knob at all?
> Matt



No it does not move, the silver knob is also your adjustment on the left side to help center the spool. That is why it has the rubber O-ring on it to keep it from moving when you set it just right.

Carlos


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you and have a great thanksgiving
Matt


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

haven't been... Going to try to get in two fishing trips then I'll be focusing on the casting..



Dig-on-me said:


> Thanks Kwesi, I appreciate it! How has your casting been going?
> 
> Carlos


----------

